# How to Install Cyanogenmod 7 for LG Optimus Pro (660 or 660h)



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

*All my thanks to Ricardo Cerqueira. The following tutorial is made due to the efforts of the developer aremcee and the efforts of some others like aiamuzz, varoon88.*

*This works with LG Optimus Pro c660 and c660h*
*BE SURE YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED / BACKUP ALL YOUR IMPORTANT INFORMATION STORED IN THE PHONE.*

*Up to this moment the most functional build is build 11:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?oc9279fgoyshbrj

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UTj-o0BAf0

*READ THE WHOLE POST FIRST. *
*IT HAS: *

*1) NORMAL PROCEDURE TO FLASH THE RECOVERY* (aiamuzz)
*2) ANOTHER PROCEDURE IN CASE THE FIRST DIDN'T WORK *
*3) INSTALLING CYANOGENMOD7*

*1) FLASHING THE RECOVERY (NORMAL PROCEDURE)*

*1. Install ROM Manager from the market.
2. Open ROM Manager choose 'Flash ClockworkMod Recovery'
3. Choose your device (Optimus Pro)
4. The recovery file is downloaded and will be installed* (wait for a confirmation message saying CWM recovery flashed/installed successfully)
*5. Choose Reboot into Recovery !!!*

If your phone boots to a terminal/dos like screen with various option which can be navigated(move up and down through the options) using the Vol Up and Vol Dn buttons and selected using the Power button.

*You have successfully installed the ClockworkMod Recovery !!!*

*Please continue from 2) INSTALLING CYANOGENMOD 7 if this was succesful, if not, try 1B*

*1B) PROCEDURE TO FLASH THE RECOVERY IF "1" DIDN'T WORK AND YOU GOT A FACTORY RESET:* 

*You will need:*

- ADB (SDK installed). If you don't know about this serach for some tutorials.

- Have the path to ADB Set. (On Windows, right-click on My Computer, and select Properties. Under the Advanced tab, hit the Environment Variables button, and in the dialog that comes up, double-click on Path (under System Variables). Add the full path to the tools/ and platform-tools/ directories to the path or wherever yo have SDK)

- ROM Manager installed in your c660 or c660h

- To have the recovery file in your SD Card. http://www.mediafire.com/?058a079jkx32mf4

- The flash_image provided here: http://www.mediafire.com/?1ud0kmd631eeugb

- CM7 nightly (last build) http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=c660

- Google apps for CM7. http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps
*Steps:*

*1.-* Connect your device by USB (with the debugging mode activated) in order to work with adb.

*2.-* Open CMD in windows and type "adb devices" (without quotation marks) and you will see a list of attached devices where you have to se a number and a device; if there's nothing on the list your device is not being recognized.

*3.-* If all it's okay, download the flash_image file, for example I left it in C: . Then, in the cmd type:

```
<br />
adb push [URL=C:/flash_image]C:/flash_image[/URL] /data/local/<br />
```
As I have the file in C:/ I typed C:/flash_image, you have to type where you have the file.

*4.-* If that's successful, type the following:

```
<br />
adb shell<br />
su<br />
chmod 755 /data/local/flash_image<br />
/data/local/flash_image recovery /mnt/sdcard/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.7-c660.img<br />
```
With this you are going to flash the recovery by ADB and you will receive something like this:

```
<br />
flashing recovery from /mnt/sdcard/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.7-c660.img<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00000000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00020000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00040000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00060000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00080000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c000a0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c000c0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c000e0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00100000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00120000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00140000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00160000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00180000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c001a0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c001c0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c001e0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00200000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00220000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00240000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00260000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00280000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c002a0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c002c0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c002e0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00300000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00320000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00340000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00360000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00380000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c003a0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c003c0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c003e0000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00400000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00420000<br />
mtd: successfully wrote block at b10c00000000<br />
```
*5.-* After this, disconnect your phone from the computer and go to the app ROM Manager. Try to Backup your own ROM. The device will be rebooted in the recovery, if this works and the process is completed you're finishing. (Don't worry for the "E: bad boot message" error, it's normal). If you get your phone with a factory reset you did something wrong.

---

*2) INSTALLING CYANOGENMOD 7*

*1.- *In Rom Manager, install from the SD card the last build of CM7 nightly. The phone will be rebooted and it will install, after this you'll get the rom installed and working.

*2.-* Finally install the CM7 Google Apps provided in the website posted above using Rom manager just like you installed the Rom.

If you have any problem post it.
If you want to see the whole original process go to this link:

http://forum.xda-dev...1345280&page=12

Enjoy


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for it dude

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Niice Work


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for consolidating
the tutorial Angenit !


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice tutorial man !! Good job


----------



## capusotto_23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Help! After reboot into recovery (rom manager) the phone stock whit the next message:
[3080] Fastboot mode started
[3180] udc_start()
[124150] --suspend -- /this show up after 10 min
Any solution?! PLEASE!


----------



## capusotto_23 (Jan 18, 2012)

capusotto_23 said:


> Help! After reboot into recovery (rom manager) the phone stock whit the next message:
> [3080] Fastboot mode started
> [3180] udc_start()
> [124150] --suspend -- /this show up after 10 min
> Any solution?! PLEASE!


now its the same message but also show:
[3580] --reset--
[3580] --portchange--
[3590] --reset--
[3590] --portchange--
[3620] STALL GET_DESCRIPTOR 128 6 1006 018


----------



## Mendo_73 (Jan 18, 2012)

capusotto_23 said:


> now its the same message but also show:
> [3580] --reset--
> [3580] --portchange--
> [3590] --reset--
> ...


Same thing happened to me.
Do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1425783

but in phonemode select emergency


----------



## rsff (Jan 22, 2012)

well after following the tutorial i used the clockwork method, when i finished installing the CM07 in hangs on the blue cyanogen logo any ideas?

after some reboots(5) its kicking....

thanks


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

help! after i got thru step 2.1, my phone did reboot but after the cyanogenmod splash (blue android bot and circling arrow), my phone just flashes a white screen on and off!

help! dunno what to do next 









UPDATE: i was able to do a hard reset, and thru clockwork, restore from a backup

any idea, why the white-screen-flashing happened? TIA!


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

i got it to work using build 41! what i did different was to check the 2nd option "wipe data and cache", in ROM Manager


----------



## ciscobad23 (Sep 23, 2012)

i have the exact same problem a continuous loop of white then black screens after the opening logo cyanogen mod 7. 2 questions how did get back to your original os from a backup? 2 where did you find build 41.

thanks cisco mexico


----------

